# Canidae dog food



## Kim1 (Nov 29, 2008)

I no longer consider this a high quality diet since they changed their formula without notifying the general public. I believe the change was made in June 2008 and we were caught up in the mess. It took me forever to figure out what was going on with my dogs (6 of them) because I knew I hadn't changed their diet. They were all having different symptoms from rashes to gaining/losing weight and loss of their coats and energy.


----------



## Paige_Buddles (Dec 16, 2008)

BEWARE OF THE NEW FORMULA

We have been feeding our 2-yr old German Shephard Canidae for about a year, and she thrived. We didn't know they changed the formula until last Thurs. when she had a considerable amount of blood in her diarrhea. We immediately took her to the vet who said the dog's large intestine was inflamed and irritated. The vet took x-rays and checked her stool and found no blockage or parasites so we decided that she had eaten something bad. The vet gave us an antibiotic and an anti-inflammatory and told us to feed her ground meat and rice for few days until her stomach settled down. 

Then I stumbled upon a website, http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/canidae.html, and learned about all the problems other dogs are experiencing. Some dogs had to be hospitalized and put on IVs.

Since we took her off the Canidae, she is feeling all better--no more bloody diarrhea. I spoke w/ my retailer who has heard rumours of a recall. I can't believe Canidae raised their prices, decreased the size of their bags, and changed a perfectly good formula to a potentially toxic one. We were so lucky to have caught this in time; some were not so lucky. 

CALL YOUR LOCAL VETS AND LET THEM KNOW! You could save another pet's life.


----------



## Rose1 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have 4 dogs who all did very well on Canidae until they changed their formula. Suddenly, I had 4 dogs with constant bloody diarrhea and vomitting. I contacted the company and their response was that not all dogs will do well on all food. A few weeks after we replaced the Canidae, they improved and are back to normal, happy and healthy dogs.


----------



## Cheryl1 (Jan 3, 2009)

Like others in this section, I have also seen adverse affects of Canidae dry dog food. My dog is only 10-months old and suffers from a number of the same symptoms as others have listed on the comsumeraffairs.com web site. I also contacted my vet and plan to bring some documentation to the pet store where I have been buying this product. People should know the risks. I for one refuse to risk the health and life of my puppy! She deserves better!!

Beware consumers....do your homework!!!
Cheryl


----------



## supok_168 (Jan 4, 2009)

What can the guys from CANIDAE say about this?

I am a dealer of CANIDAE DOGFOODS, and I demand an explanation from them (CANIDAE).

They didn't tell us about the new formula, they just told us about the price increase or the repacking but not the new formula.

What will I tell my customers about this?

Will they (CANIDAE) be responsible for the loss of the dogs caused by their formula?

They should.


----------



## Sarah1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Canidae made the change in the formulation in an effort to provide the most nutritious, all natural, palatable products for your pet. We continuously monitor advances in pet nutrition and only implement changes in our formulas that will increase the quality of your pet’s food.

The new formulation has increased levels of meat protein, lowered carbohydrates, and an increased overall complex carbohydrate quality. For your pet, this means more meat and more sustained energy. Guaranteed viable microorganisms to help build a stronger immune system and cranberries for better urinary tract health.

We’re aware of the concerns that have been posted on the Consumer Affairs site and we’ve posted a statement in response. We’re working with Consumer Affairs staff to contact those consumers individually to help address their concerns.

We encourage our customers to contact us directly so that we can answer any questions, address concerns, and follow up, if necessary. At Canidae, we are committed to providing you, our valued customer, and your pets the highest standard of excellence for product quality, palatability, and customer satisfaction. Please let us know what we can do to serve you better. For additional assistance, please call 800-398-1600.

[email protected] Team CANIDAE


----------



## Katie1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Like many who have already commented, we had to switch from Canidae. My Golden Retriever started on Canidae A.L.S. in late summer/early fall of 2007 and things were fine. She seemed to like the taste and did well on it. Then this past Summer 2008 she started itching and had increasing bowel problems (including anal gland issues which are NOT normal for a larger dog). This seemed to coincide with the timing of the "formula change" that was not communicated. It is so unfortunate b/c I felt that Canidae was a really great product offered at a reasonable price. As it is, we are still on a quest for a better food as I think she has developed grain and chicken intolerances... but it is a shame that Canidae has developed a bad reputation due to lack of proper communication with its distributors and customers.


----------



## Lauren_M (Jan 31, 2009)

I have 5 mastiffs that have all been on Canidae for a few years. At the end of last year I really noticed a difference with my dog's coats, overall appearance and their stools. Recently, a couple of my dogs are having problems digesting the food and you can tell by their stools.... they are not healthy. Last week, one of my dogs started to bloat (took her to the vet) and I have finally decided to change foods. I spend thousands a year buying Canidae food and products and I no longer trust their product. It saddens me that Diamond now makes their food (at least that's what I was told) and Diamond was responsible for the death of many animals in the past. They actually had several deaths on the east coast, way before the actual huge food recall a couple years ago. I am finding that many dog food companies are being extremely irresponsible when it comes to animal food and that includes the highly respected lines. People need to do their homework by reading the labels and researching the food..... not everything is as it seems. Shame on these companies.


----------



## supok_168 (Jan 4, 2009)

is the company willing to recall their products?


----------



## Lucille_Degen (Feb 9, 2009)

HELP!!!!! I Have a very sick dog on my hands with 24/7 iching himself raw going on. He's been treated in the past with steroids for his itching problems;stopped that and put him on Canidae thinking I was helping him. 

IS THER ANY DOG FOOD OUT THERE THAT I CAN TRUST TO BE GOOD!!!!


----------



## Anna1 (Feb 10, 2009)

Lucile,
I would guess you are feeding dry? Try a quality canned food, it has moisture that dogs need. I use Wellness Sr. and Eagle Pack canned for our 3 dogs in the morning and homecook the evening meal. Have been doing this for a year now and amazingly no diarrhea, no vomiting. There are some books I would recommend by Dr. Martin and Dr. Robert Goldstein, Dr. Shawn Messonier, and try Better Food for Dogs by Dr. Grant Nixon.

In the meantime give your dog some chicken and rice w/plain yogurt for a few days until things clear up then gradually get him on different food. If it doesn't clear up call your vet.

If you decide to homecook make sure you know not to use onions! and that you need bonemeal for calcium (Solid Gold) and a pet vitamin, not human. Macaroni gives firmer stools, I use half regular and half Barilla with ground chicken or turkey, vegetable broth from green beans or peas, aspargus when it is on sale.

I was also feeding Canidae dry before I started homecooking, same senario as everyone else wrote about...the end for Canidae and me.
Best of luck to you. Hope your dog feels better.


----------



## Anna1 (Feb 10, 2009)

In previous post I left out the fat source for homecooking, canola oil and the salt substitute for potasium chloride. Also use sweet potatoes and boil the peelings and use the broth on their food for extra nutrition and a spoon of plain yogurt on top.


----------



## elsa (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi 
This is in response to Sarah from Canidae. 
Your response is so typical and full of crap!!!  I own a store and sell your food, I called your main office with questions regarding yor formula change not once was I given a straight answer. NEVER did you people tell us about a chane in your formula or the fact that it is made in a Diamond factory. At one time I was proud to sell your food, at this point I am trying as fast as possible to switch my customers. We pride ourselves in honesty to our customers your company does not, you care about money only!!!
Shame on Canidae, you had a great product.


----------



## Scott2 (Mar 11, 2009)

I am looking for a very safe and nutritional dry food for my bulldogs! I had a friend tell me about Canidae! But now I am not so sure about this food after reading all the comments on this website! Can somebody PLEASE help me with finding a good food for my Bullies! Help me in Lancaster!!!

Scott!


----------



## cinder (Mar 14, 2009)

I put my Old English Sheepdog puppy on Canidae ALS in 2004 & she thrived wonderfully on it until late Oct/early Nov 2008 when she started raking her face into the carpet after eating & developed an overall itching. This itching increased until she was scratching out undercoat, (OES are not a "shedding" breed) then she started leaving a trail of fur clumps behind her everywhere she went. Her skin developed an overall "doggie odor," her coat lost its softness, and she started licking her rear until I was smelling anal gland on an almost daily basis. 
My dog was reaching the point of round the clock torture, so I went on the Internet to see what I could do before taking her to the vet. This is when I learned of Canidae's formula change & was stunned to read multuous accounts of similar & worse problems. I studied the info on http://www.dogfoodproject.com/ & finished switching to Wellness Super5mix Valentine's Day 2009. Within days the itching markedly subsided, my dog started kicking again after pooping, it is now St Patrick's 4 weeks later, the softness is retuning to her coat & she is no longer losing fur.
My dog food choices are limited by the low protein needs of an OES, but Innova, Natural Balance & others appear also good. I am not sure which brand I will settle on & one has to study the nutritional needs of one's breed to determine a kibble right for them. 
I learned the ratio of Omega 6 (Linoleic Acid) to Omega 3 should be no more than 7 to 1 and notice Canidae changed from within that range to almost 7 1/2 to One, they went from chelated to sulfated minerals, other than that I cannot put a finger on what went wrong. All I know is switching dog foods saved me a trip to the vet.


----------



## Catherine1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Canidae ALS made my dog horribly ill. If not for the consumer affairs site and the owners who posted their stories and dog's symptoms, I would have continued to feed my dog the Canidae. The moment I switched her food, she began to get better. The Canidae representative I spoke with said my dog must have been ill to begin with, and that I didn't transition slowly to their new formula. WHAT NEW FORMULA? Where I had been purchasing the Canidae for years NEVER said a word about a change in the product. I AM FURIOUS! My dog has regained about 80% of her health, but I fear she may never again be what she was three months ago before this nightmare began. And as far as this being an "allergic reaction," I don't believe that for one minute. My dog became so deathly ill from the food, I believe there is something much worse than a "change of formula" with this product. If you have Canidae dog food in your home, THROW IT OUT! Please, for the sake of your best friend's health.


----------



## Rose2 (Mar 17, 2009)

I too had happily used Canidae for my four dogs for three years. Then in late summer, 2008, I purchased a bag and all of my dogs developed loose stools. Fortunately, none became seriously ill, but needless to say, I'm no longer using Canidae.


----------



## Brett_Curtis (Mar 19, 2009)

I posted again today on the consumer affairs website. I had posted once before back in probably October. In my post today, I had to report that my beautiful one and a half year old German Shepherd has finally died. She had the severe allergic reaction. She began refusing to eat. I see also now, that others have reported of having an inflamed bowel, and I recall now discussing that with my vet and getting prescribed an antibiotic for it. She continued to refuse to eat, lost weight, had frequent urination, and became extremely lethargic. Although we had no specific diagnosis, we kept her alive with steroid treatments. We switched dog foods long ago, but we believe the damage had already been done. She died suddenly on 3/15/09.

After I posted on consumer affairs the first time, I was contacted by someone at Canidae. It was almost silly. What they intended to accomplish, I have no idea. They refused to admit any responsibility, and offered no help at all. I wonder how Sarah at Canidae will address my concerns now?


----------



## Catherine1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Brett, I am so sorry about your loss. I will continue to tell every person I see with a dog and every person that works with dogs what is going on with this bad dog food. The people at Canidae will have to answer to a higher power one day.


----------



## Lucille_Degen (Feb 9, 2009)

What's up with these so-called reputible pet food stores still selling this tainted stuff??? I brought copies of the consumer affairs report (all 150 pgs worth of complaints about Canadae) to two of the stores I deal with and I'm appalled to see this it's still on the shelf! Makes me wonder how many other products in their stores are "safe" for our pets to comsume??? 

When I was told about how great Canadae was, I checked out all the "positives" on the web and thought I should try it on my four labs. I bought a bag, was introducing the food,and thought maybe I need to look further into any "cons" about this food before we establish it. I googled "Canadae dog food complaints" and WHAM!!!! Consumer affairs.com popped up! I couldn't return that Canadae fast enough!!with copies of that report in hand!!

For our family, deceided to go with WELLNESS foods. Got all 4 cats and 3 dogs on it now.(My 4th dog has allergies so he's still eating home-cooked; thinking about trying Wellness core,grain-free on him soon.) It's only been a month and can tell it's an exceptional food and the animals love it! 

Good luck to all; sorry to hear of such terrible sick,dying and deceased pets out there.

We need to personally all do extensive research on products before we incorporate them into our precious pets' lives.

Thanks,
Lucy


----------



## Monica_A (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a siberian husky who has a lot of allergies, he is 9 months now, I did a lot of research in dog food because of his allergies and the diarreah everyday when I first got him, after three different vets, and antibiotics, powders, prescribed food. nothing worked for him. I tried Solid gold barking at the moon and instanly I saw changes in stool, the diarreah stop, and itching and licking. I reconmend solid gold 100% or if your dog has EXTREME severe itching and lots of allergies, go with the raw diet (check this web site: bark n' scratch.com, and watch the video it is a natural pet store,I always go or call when I have questions,they are always glad to help you). I change my dog food every 6 months is good to rotate, so the dog doesn't develop allergies. for me the best dog food are:
1- Orijen
2-Solid gold Barking at the moon
3-wellness core
and Raw diet


----------



## Teresa2 (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a siberian husky who has a lot of allergies, he is 9 months now, I did a lot of research in dog food because of his allergies and the diarreah everyday when I first got him, after three different vets, and antibiotics, powders, prescribed food. nothing worked for him. I tried Solid gold barking at the moon and instanly I saw changes in stool, the diarreah stop, and itching and licking. I reconmend solid gold 100% or if your dog has EXTREME severe itching and lots of allergies, go with the raw diet (check this web site: bark n' scratch.com, and watch the video it is a natural pet store,I always go or call when I have questions,they are always glad to help you). I change my dog food every 6 months is good to rotate, so the dog doesn't develop allergies. for me the best dog food are:
1- Orijen
2-Solid gold Barking at the moon
3-wellness core
and Raw diet


----------



## Gabe1 (Apr 3, 2009)

I have a 12 year old golden retriever, he has been a perfectly healthy dog his entire life up until this last fall. He became very sick, loose stool, very lethargic, and lost a lot of weight. I brought him to my vet...they ran tests and couldn't find anything wrong with him. He had been eating canidae for probably close to 2 years with no problems at all. About October/November of 2008 is when he became Ill. The vet ended up prescribing thyroid medication, at the same time I switched dog foods due to my pet store running out of canidae. He regained his health back to normal, so I assumed it was the thyroid. Well about a month ago I went to get dog food and they had canidae to I again purchased it for him not thinking it was the food that caused his illness.....well now after a quarter bag of this food he is right back where he was before, loose stool and so lethargic he will barely move. Tonight I happened to do a little canidae research and found this site!!! I immediately went to the store and bought some Purina and canned food for him. Needless to say I am very upset!! His illness is 100% from this Canidae food!! I feel like I was killing my best friend of the last 12 years!! I hope something is being done to put a stop to this company so no one else has to go through this scenario. I have spent $$ in vet visits, medications and come to find out it is from a food company that we as pet owners are supposed to be able to trust!! This is not Right!!! I wonder if people fro this company are feeding this poison to their own pets?? Hhhmmm probably not! I will tell everyone I know about this and also go to the pet store. I'm sure they will be furious!


----------



## Lucille_Degen (Feb 9, 2009)

Gabe,
Please re-think the Purina. You may want to research the ingredients with a very non-biased web called dogfoodproject.com and check out their "ingredients to avoid" section. When I stumbled on this website I sat down and compared each and every ingredient in Purina (that's what I've been feeding my dogs for years) and was totally appalled what I found. I used this list and compared it to zillions of pet foods out there til I found a good quality food I thought would be good for my dogs and cats. There's alot of petfood companies out there trying to sell you on their food, of course telling how great it is so be careful. (helpful hint: be leary about pet foods that have had previous recalls and/or complaints) A good place to start is consumeraffairs.com. That's where I found out that Canidae and Nutro presently have class-action lawsuits filed against them with two law firms working on it.
Good luck,Gabe. I hope you find this info helpful.
Lucy


----------



## Gabe1 (Apr 3, 2009)

Lucille, what would you recommend. I bought the lamb and rice formula for him just trying to settle his digestive system down.


----------



## Lucille_Degen (Feb 9, 2009)

Gabe,
I recommend WELLNESS foods. It's a high quatily food. Just google Wellness dog food and check out their site. They have many to choose from and go into great detail about the different varities they make. Take time and read all the info about this food. The dog testimonials helped me to decide which flavor I should put my allergic guy on. Make sure you gradually introduce new food by mixing in the old with the new for about a week. Any sudden changes could cause stomach upset and runny stools. The company is very helpful with any questions that you might have. They have an 800 number and they are most helpful. They have a library on their site which did answer alot of my questions also.
Good luck Gabe, and let me know how it's going.
Lucy


----------



## Dee2 (May 1, 2009)

I have been using Canidae Chicken and Rice for 3 months. Except for soft stools for about a week, I have not encountered any problems. My Boston Terrier is the picture of health. I understand that the newer ingredients are : barley, millet, white rice, peas and ocean fish. Is that correct? Which ingredients are causing the most problems? Innova has some of these ingredients too and the barley is much higher on the list. I understand Canidae didn't alert customers like they should have. I understand the stomach upsets and allergic reactions in some dogs, but seizures, cancer, kidney problems, liver failure ? This is some scary stuff. I have no allegiance to Canadae, I have been thinking about switching to Innova Evo soon because my dog is so high energy. I wish someone would just tell me which ingredients are harmful so I can avoid them in the next dog food I choose.


----------



## Lucille_Degen (Feb 9, 2009)

Dee,
You need to call Canidae and ask where their rice comes from. If they say China, there's your answer. But don't expect to get a straight answer from Canidae, do your own rearch. consumeraffairs.com has about 175 pages of complaints on this food with two class-action lawsuits filed. I had my dogs on this food for just a few weeks til I stumbled on this site. After reading the countless complaints about Canidae, I took them off immediately. You may want to try a grain-free food. I use Wellness Core, an excellent, well-balanced food. Like I said before, we must all do our homework to find the best food for our precious pets!


----------



## Dee2 (May 1, 2009)

Lucille, thanks for the suggestions. I have literally spent hours researching dog foods on line. I'm not the kind of person that automatically jumps on bandwagons, but the negative comments about Canidae FAR outweigh the positive ones! The complains are still coming in, I read some new ones today that were posted just yesterday. I am now into the fourth day of transitioning my dog over to Innova Evo. My first Boston lived almost 19 years and I sure don't want to do anything to hurt the one I have now! Best Wishes, Dee


----------



## Lucille_Degen (Feb 9, 2009)

Dee,
So glad to hear that you have done much research on foods. I, also, have spent many hours doing the same. I always suggest to people who ask me about all the various foods out there to check out the website, dogfoodproject.com and go to the "ingredients to avoid list" which is a great reference on this subject. The site also explains the hazzards of over-vaccinating and many other topics. Good luck to you and your Bostie, and wishing you both a long,happy and healthy life!
Lucy


----------



## Casey1 (May 7, 2009)

I too have been a recent victim to Canidae. I have been feeding my 8 year old pitbull Canidae Platinum for a while now. She recently started itching uncontrollably to the point of losing all her fur on both sides of her back end. After a trip to the vet we learned her anal glands were full and fixed that problem. I was told to start her on some benadryl for the itching and see how she reacts. After about a weeek of that we decided to try things again going back to her normal routine. Its been about 6 weeks now the itching has gotten much worse and literally she collapsed at my feet this morning. I rushed her to the vet and with many tests later have found she is in liver failure. She is not a sick dog and has no underlying health problems. The only problem is again with the new formula of Canidae and I have to try to explain to a 4 and 5 year old little boys that the dog is very sick and mommy,daddy and the vet are gonna do all we can to help her. Somebody has got to stop Canidae before more precious pets get sick.


----------



## Catherine1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Casey - Go to consumeraffairs.com/pets/Canidae. Look down the page and read all the posts. Tell your story there so other Canidae users can find out what is going on with this food and will be able to recognize when their dogs begin to get sick. Tell the store where you purchased the food, tell all your friends, local vets, and anyone you see walking their dog. HAVE to get the word out. Call the FDA, and don't throw away the unused food. Keep for testing.


----------



## TINA1 (May 19, 2009)

I am going to try Life's Abundance. My brother swears by it, and it has great reviews. All natural, holistic, human-grade food designed by a vet tired of all the crap the dog food companies are putting in the food. Look it up- I think you will like what you see.


----------



## Susan1 (May 21, 2009)

We fed canidae dog food to our 4 minpins for years. YEARS. We loved the food, and they had so much energy.

I was lucky, my dogs did not get sick, however, we switched foods the last time we bought a bag due to paying more $$ and only getting 15lb now. 

I used to recommend this food to everyone, and in fact, got my local pet store to carry it for me. Now, I am ashamed to admit that I recommended this company. They have made it clear that they are not out for our pet's best interest.


----------



## Lucille_Degen (Feb 9, 2009)

Has enyone ever had any negative effects from feeding NUTRISOURSE dog food? I love the results I'm seeing with all my four Labs on WELLNESS, but it's hard to afford on my budget.
Thanks,
Lucy


----------



## Deannalynn (Jun 14, 2009)

I just recently switched my dog food to Canidae because it is a highly rated dog food. I change my dog's food about every four months so that he does not become accustomed to one formula and therefore does not develop food sensitivities. The only thing Canidae is guilty of is not informing customers of their formula change. It seems that most of the dogs who got ill from the new formula had been eating the old formula for more than a year. So of course once different ingredients were added to the formula their bodies reacted adversely. Don't stick to one brand or formula forever. How would our health would be if we ate the same food for every meal every day?


----------



## Nora (Jun 16, 2009)

If you have fed your dog Canidae and he/she has had medical issues please
contact The Animal Law Center and tell us your story

Contact Nora:

The Animal Law Center
4465 Kipling Street Suit 108
Wheat Ridge, CO 80033
(303)322-4355


----------



## Andrea2 (Jun 19, 2009)

I am so thankful to have found this website, we have been perplexed by a change in our dog's digestive system. In the late fall 2008, she had a bout of loose stools and vomiting of bile which lasted for several weeks. We switched her to prescription dog food and she has been a bit better, but I think this change in formula explains why the change came on so quickly


----------



## Laurie1 (Jun 20, 2009)

I found your site all too late. I have a 9 year old sheepdog mix, with severe allergies.I normally feed Natural Balance, food.Sadly they were all sold out of it and I asked the lady I know from the feed store, what I should purchase that was grain free.Walla I ended up purchasing Canidae Grain Free Salmon.My dog normally a gusto eater started not really eating and walking away from his dish.We did mix both foods together.He had frequent loose bowl movements.My dog just wasn't himself.So more contact with the vet.Yesterday we brought him back in lathargic and still not eating.Had an x-ray done and bloodwork.Today the bloodwork, came back and the vet was shocked at his levels. They were off the chart.He now has a failing liver and it's effecting his other organs.We have him in the hosptial now flushing his system.My dog is very sick, I swear it's from this dog food.I hope that there are no more tragidies and dogs suffering.My dog may not make it through the night.Please be extremely careful and read read read before you decide to use a new doog food.


----------



## Genevieve (Jun 23, 2009)

Canidae was recommended to me by a friend who owns a feed and fuel store. He has been using it for eons. So, I did some research, decided to buy it, then begin reading all of these negative things! It is quite scary to say the least.

After reading all of the complaints it seems the problem is that they did not notify people of a change in formula. Therefore, the dogs that got sick did not have the opportunity to go through the transitioning phase. Obvioulsy, some dogs are more sensitive to changing foods than others.

My friend who owns the feed and fuel had no problems what so ever when the formula changed. Therefore, his dogs apparently aren't sensitive to the changes in the formula.

Other than the change in the formula, it doesn't sound has if there is any contamination issues, and that the food is still quality.

However, it seems to me that all of this could have been avoided by the company putting a CAUTION/BEWARE/ or some kind of notice on the front of the bag. They could have even added a sticker warning individuals of the change and what may occur as a result. In addition, they could/should have recommended transitioning to the new formula. It's totally irresponsible on their part.

What has happened should be a lesson for all to keep updated by reading the bag for any changed in ingredients. In addition, to keep on dog of the food by visiting the website of the manufacture for upcoming changes in the food. The point is we can't rely on the manufactures to be responsible; therefore, we have to keep a watch for ourselves.

When I consider how many dogs are on Canidae verses the complaints, it would seem as if the majority, and I do stress the word the majority of dogs aren't having a problem with this food.

I am in no way defending Canidae, because if they did not inform costumers of the changes by printing it on their bags as a caution then obviously, in my opinion, it's total lack of common sense and responsibility. In addition, I think that they should be held accountable to any dog that did require medical attention. I'm just giving my assessment on the situation.

Not to guilt trip anyone or judge, but from what I am reading some people waited quite some time before taking their dog to a vet. In addition, they didn't stop the dog food at the first signs of diarrhea. A dog's diarrhea should also be taken serious at the very first signs, regardless of WHY they are having it. The first thing to do is to always stop the food (even if it's not the reason) and start feeding rice/chicken or something like that to try and stop it.

In addition, when one notices that a dog isn't eating, vomitting, or showing signs of sickness, they should never delay in seeking medical attention hoping it will go away on it's own!! This is just plain ole fact. Again, I'm not putting any blame or judgement on anyone. However, I think this should all be a lesson and warning in many aspects of a pet's health.


----------



## Genevieve (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm a little confused with some of the current post. Wasn't the formula changed back in June of 2008? Therefore, it took some people's dogs this long to get sick from the change in formula? In other words, if it was changed in June of 2008, then how were people's pets able to not get sick if they have been eating it all along since then until now?


----------



## Genevieve (Jun 23, 2009)

go to news index

Information on CANIDAE’s Reformulated Products
From the Desk of John Gordon and Scott Whipple
2/24/2009
At CANIDAE All Natural Pet Foods, we constantly strive to provide the highest quality and safest products to our consumers.

In May 2008, we set out to enhance the safety and quality of our Lamb and Rice dry pet foods. We had two overall goals: to improve our formulations using the safest, highest quality ingredients available; and to find a partner who could manufacture our products to exact safety, quality and consistency standards. One month later, in June 2008, we introduced the improved All Life Stages (ALS), Chicken and Rice and Platinum dry pet foods. These products are among the safest, highest quality products available to pet owners today.

http://www.canidae.com/canidae-news/2009-02-24-information-on-reformulated-products.html

This is why I am confused. Their 'news' does go on to say that they are being sued. This 'article' must have been just updated/revised, because it has more and different information than it did a few days ago when I read it.


----------



## Shannon3 (Jun 26, 2009)

I have to wonder if all these people giving bad reviews and complaining about the formula change have done any research on dog food at all. First of all, I got THREE emails from Canidae notifying me of the formula change, I saw signs up in my feed store and it was printed right on the bag! Do people not look on the bag? I can't think of any other way they could notify you people of a formula change. 
Secondly, anyone that knows anything about canine nutrition knows that any food change needs to be done slowly or diarrhea and bloody stool is likely to occur. If your dog got sick because of this it was simply because of a new formula, not because anything is wrong with the food. 
Canidae has independent tests done on their food for safety and I can personally say the food is fine. Why can I say this? Because I actually read the writing on the bag and knew it was a new formula and switched my dogs over slowly and they have been thriving on it ever since.


----------



## Genevieve (Jun 23, 2009)

Shannon--thanks for that info, as I didn't know that it was on the bag too! I didn't start using it until after the formula change.


----------



## Catherine1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Canidae dog food is making dogs deathly ill. If you are feeding your dog Canidae dog food and your dog begins to exhibit ANY signs of ill health, STOP FEEDING THEM THE CANIDAE! Feed them ANYTHING but the Canidae and like hundreds and hundreds of us who have lived this horrible experience, your dog will immediately begin to recover. As for the two above experts giving their expert words of wisdom, I personally spoke with a Canidae representative many months ago and was told the "New" formula was so nutritious that I did NOT NEED TO TRANSITION from their old formula to their new formula. And by the way, the "All Natural" pet food store where I had been purchasing the Canidae told me they were unaware of any formula change and that their Canidae representative would have notified them if there had been a change - SURPRISE! So Genevieve and Shannon, count your blessings that your precious pets were not killed while trying to figure out what was making your dog sicker and sicker by the day.


----------



## WendyG. (Jul 3, 2009)

Laurie, it's so sad about your dog! I would like to confirm a few things regarding dog food and liver disease/failure and also let you know CANIDAE's Grain Free foods have never been in question, just their old formulas that were changed. 
As you know, anytime you abruptly switch a dogs diet, you HAVE TO pay close attention and expect changes in their behavior, attitude, gas, poop...just like if you and I had eaten the SAME THING for months, or even years in a row. What's worse, is going from a lower protein food (NB 21% protein) to an extremely HIGH protein food like that in ALL grain free diets (30-40% protein)ALMOST DOUBLE!.

I am sorry that your pet is ill, but perhaps the damage was already done, and abruptly switching his diet is what made it obvious to you. The symptoms of a liver disease are subtle and some dogs do not show any symptoms early in the course of the disease, meaning that your 9 year old sheepdog mix may have already been living with the disease long before you changed his food. Not to mention that ANY dog over the age of 8 should be examined for this very issue on a regular basis. 
Canine liver disease can be caused by a multitude of different factors and conditions, none of which are directly related to food. Sometimes trauma can be the trigger for this disease. Trauma can occur in a variety of ways, including a blow when hit by a car or through a case of heatstroke (it was 105 at my house last week). Drugs and toxins can also lead to liver disease. Thousands of different chemicals can be responsible for triggering liver disease in a canine, including pesticides and several different medications that are used to treat other medical conditions in dogs. Such pharmaceuticals include acetaminophen, worming medications, and epilepsy medications. Canine liver disease can also result from various viral or bacterial infections, or it could stem from an abnormality of the liver that the dog was born with. 

In many cases, liver disease arises as a result of another medical condition. For instance, anemia can lead to decreased oxygen delivery to liver cells which can then cause the cells to become damaged or even killed completely. Heartworm and heart disease can block or change the blood flow to the liver, which can trigger multiple problems in this organ. Furthermore, pancreatitis and cancer have also been known to cause liver disease in canines. As a result, this disease can be caused by numerous factors and conditions. 

It is wrong to blame a pet food company for causing liver damage unless you have proof that there was a toxin in your pets food. 

Laurie: Did you call CANIDAE and ask them about it? I am sure they would like to know about your dogs condition. If you think it really was the food, would you want any other dogs to get sick from not reporting it? If your dog has liver damage, that bag you fed him needs to be tested, or the production code needs to be sent to them so that they can test their samples.
I personally do not feed this product (My lil guy likes smaller bites) but I am familiar with it and have no doubt that they are providing our pets a good food.


----------



## cinder (Mar 14, 2009)

I would like to add that I routinely run my dog in my parents' woods & take her food ration with us. When I sometimes forget to bring her food I will feed my dog her daily ration of my dad's dogs' food - ProPlan or Chicken Soup etc, food entirely unfamiliar to my dog's system, with no slow transition, with no ill effects, with no "Dire Rear."

Incidently, it took a while to empty store shelves of the old 40# bags. I sought these bags for ecomomy, then it took a while to feed the old formula out after purchase. After starting the new formula it took a while to accumulate the effect enough to evidence itself in my dog. In sum, the itchy scratchies, & anal gland problem my dog experienced after Canidae's formula change continued & worsened long after my dog became accustomed to their new formula - further, my dog's problems "coincidently" coincide with the exact time frame others noticed their problems.

Canidae went from brown rice/rice only to include oatmeal, barley, millet, etc. When I switched to Wellness Super5Mix I became concerned it too contains these, resembling the new Canidae, however my dog has had no ill effects on the Wellness - her problem is not allergy to these grains. I still can't figure out why so very, very many dogs have had such awful reactions to the new Canidae - so many that it cannot be mere coincidence, & that all these dogs straighten out (when caught in time) after switching to a myriad of other foods - anything but Canidae!

I will say I have a Collie breeder friend, who turned me on to Canidae in the first place, who continues to feed it to her dogs with no ill effects. But she supplements her dogs with a deal of other foods: chicken, fish, yogurt, cottage cheese, etc. so their kibble is not the major portion of daily ration they are receiving. 
As for my dog? I do not anticipate any problems rotating her onto any other quality kibble except, I too have had the hard lesson that my dog can be added to the list of many others who can not tolerate, the new formula Canidae.


----------



## cinder (Mar 14, 2009)

PS my previous post Re my friend who continues to feed her Collies the new (platinum) formula Canidae kibble:
In addition to supplementing with various proteins, chicken, eggs, beef, etc. she also cuts (& has always cut) the kibble with Canidae Canned Dog Food. I feel this is an important distinction.

Sorry to post twice in a row but I couldn't let my last post stand without clarifying that point, particularly in light of the horrible effects Canidae's ALS dry formula change had on my own dog. 
My friend's dogs are not a reliable indication of dogs who continue to "do well on Canidae." They are not fed what many dogs are fed - a diet consisting primarily of a good quality kibble...


----------



## Nicci (Jul 11, 2009)

People are giving bad reviews of the food and complaining BECAUSE their dogs are either sick or dying! These were previously healthy, well cared for pets that out of nowhere became ill, AFTER Canidae...
a) reformulated their food 
b) outsourced their manufacturing to Diamond to cut costs. *Notice how the size of the bags got smaller, yet the price went UP.* Also *NOTE* that Diamond has been involved in other recalls.

I fed Canidae ALS (pre-formula change) and had no issues with my dog at all. I was quite happy with their product. It was a better quality food for a better than reasonable price. He loved and ate it with gusto. I remember the last bag I purchased. Right away I noticed the smell was different (not bad, just different) and the kibble was different in size, shape, consistency, and color. I looked at the bag thinking maybe I had a 'blonde moment' (no offense to blondes out there, lol) and grabbed the wrong formula. NOPE. I bought the correct food. The only change on or to the bag, was the weight decrease. (Which was considerably less and I also noticed that the price had increased.) The biggest change of all... my dog flat out refused to eat it. (This is a dog that will eat until he bursts, given the opportunity.) He sniffed it, looked at me as if to say, YUCK! and walked away. NOT normal at all.

I immediately called Canidae (thinking I had purchased either a counterfeit product OR a random 'bad batch' which can happen sometimes.) It was only then that I was made aware of the formula change. I was told that the food was healthier with 'better for my dog' ingredients than the old formula. The Canidae 'shill' then told me that, "not all dogs acclimate to the new formula right away and that I should add some water or canned Canidae to the dry kibble to make it more appealing. If he still refused to eat, take the bag back to my retailer for a refund." I then asked about the shrinking bag despite the price increase and was told, "the new formula was so much more nutritious that I would actually be feeding less food, giving me more bang for my buck, and that they were attempting to stay competitive with other dog food companies." WTF??? I explained that it made no sense and the 'shill' became very nasty with me so I hung up. I chalked it up to her having a bad day. I did as instructed, mixed warm water with the dry kibble and my dog reluctantly nibbled at it. There was absolutely NO WAY to do the recommended 7-10 day 'switch' since Canidae made no one aware of the product reformulation. They DID NOT change the bags BEFORE they changed the formula. They left consumers and retailers totally in the dark. As a matter of fact, I still have the ingredient label of that last bag which clearly shows the OLD formula. When I spoke to my retailer, they were already receiving complaints about the food and assumed it was some sort of manufacturing glitch. When I told them about the 'reformulation' they were as shocked as I was. They called Canidae's corporate headquarters and were told that new signage would be sent out soon but, the bags wouldn't be showing the changes for another couple of months. My retailer told me that they were probably trying to keep costs lower by using up the rest of the old bags. Well now, they sure did change those bags to show the change in product weight (which is mandatory by law.) Coincidence??? I highly doubt it.

Obviously my dog and I suffered through the normal digestive upsets (diarrhea and vomiting) that go along with changing foods without warning. 3 weeks later came the itching and scratching. Then the horrible shedding, followed by the bald patches in his lovely black coat. Then came the red inflamed skin, the weepy hives, and the nasty stench. With my vet's help, we narrowed it down to the food and my dog was taken off of the Canidae. Within a month of being on his new food, his skin cleared up nicely and his coat was once again shiny and beautifully thick. No more scratching incessantly and no more using the carpet or furniture as his own personal rubbing station. So, do I think by saying this I am giving a 'bad review' or 'complaining' about a product? NOPE. I'm simply stating the truth. Which is far from what Canidae offered it's consumers... the truth.

IMHO, had there not been so many complaints, I doubt anyone would have been told about the 'reformulation.' Canidae attempted to cover up it's PR nightmare with whitewash. If your dog was ill, it was just the "transition" phase of switching over. Seems to me that Canidae (a once reputable and high quality company) played the old 'bait and switch' routine. Unfortunately for them, smart consumers aren't so forgiving when it comes to the health of their pets.

Compared to many, my dog was very lucky. So far he has not had any of the more serious complications. My heart goes out to the owners of any dog affected by this reformulation. With consumer confidence at an all time low, these companies really need to think their decisions out more thoroughly before acting so recklessly. Not only did Canidae deny any problems, they treated their long term customers very badly in the face of their own mistakes. In my book, that's an automatic deal breaker.


----------



## Ginny (Jul 13, 2009)

WendyG and others - you are being very naive (and I really don't mean that in a bad way).

I fed Canidae ALS (old formula) for years (7+) and my dogs thrived. I have 5 dogs - ages 1 to 12+, weight 60 to 100+lbs. I buy in bulk - 15+ bags at a time. I heard about the fomula change via in Internet prior to a restock run, and refused to buy their 'new' product. I tried TOTW, Wellness and Innova - my dogs continued to thrive even though these were drastic diet changes (no grain to grain and meat to hollistic). My next restock run to my feed store (which I trust) convinced me to try the 'new' Canidae ALS - cost/benefit reasons and they had no received any complaints (aka Internet complaints were 'urban legends' from disguntled people)- they just cautioned me on the transition. Off I went with 20 - 35lb bags of Canidae ALS.

Remember my dogs never experienced reactions to food changes and had no medical issues. Well one dog started having explosive diarreha - and I do mean explosive (covering walls, etc.). After a few days he returned to normal and I chalked it up to the 'food reaction'. Then all of their coats started to become dull and course, again I chalked it off to the weird weather we have been having. Then I thought my dogs were beginning to look thin - again I chalked this off to them losing their winter coats and my imagination. Well then my big boy (100+ lbs) had a small emergency that required a Vet visit and minor surgery. At this point my dogs had consummed 16 bags of Canidae. To both the Vet's and my amazement my 100+lbs dog weighed in at 85lbs (more than a 15% loss in body weight). Fearing the worst we did a complete blood panel to ensure there were no other problems prior to surgery - big $$$. The blood panel came in A-OK, but post-surgery the Vet and I talked about the drastic weight loss - life style changes, traumas, etc - all null. The only reason for the weight loss we could come up with was the food - Canidae. I then took the rest of the dogs into the Vet for a weigh-in and blood panels - panels all came in A-OK and all dogs had significant weight loss - 15-20%. The period to complete all of this work resulted in my dogs consuming 18 bags of Canidae ALS, and one dog started to vomit each day.

So the assumptions of unhealthy or pre-existing health issues in the sick dogs is naive. All my dogs have had a reaction to the new formula - they have varying backgrounds/pedegrees, varying ages, varying sizes - but all have the had the same reaction - significant weight loss, diarreha, vomitting. Plus the reaction I am seeing I have never seen any pack of dogs I have ever owned which covers a period of 40+ years and 100+ dogs - yes I have seen it occasionally over the years in one dog at a time, but not an entire pack at the same time espeically with the wide age range I have right now.

I contacted Canidae and their response was - they appologized for my experience and would keep my comments (along with others) for consideration in future formula changes. My feed store said they are now receiving more complaints concerning reactions to Canidae. As for me - I threw out 2 35lbs bags of ALS I still had, and my dogs are now on TOTW Pacific trying to regain their health and weight.

There is something VERY wrong with Canidae's 'new' formula, and it's more than the one or two ingredent changes 'for the better' they talk about. 

My advice - If you are still feeding Canidae and haven't experienced problems count yourself luck - but DO NOT continue feeding it. You are playing Russian Roulette - at some point your luck WILL run out, and you will begin experiencing what the rest of us are trying to warn you about. Remember I use to be a die-hard Canidae fan and thought they were fabulous - now their food has become a very scary thing to feed. So PLEASE don't dismiss these warnings as 'urban legends' from 'disgruntled people' - we are people who HAVE experienced medical problems, are dog-savy, and are trying to get the word out and help/protect other owners and pets from the problems we have or are experiencing.

My sympathies go out to everyone who has lost a dog or are suffering major medical issues as a result of Canidae - I just hope my pack recovers with no long lasting issues.


----------



## Brian1 (Jul 13, 2009)

I just got a new dog (Roskoe - 11 Weeks old on 07/11/09) One of our old employee's become a Canidae distributer and has talked me into switching over from Science Diet to Canidae All Stages. After reading some of the posts on here I am a little concerned, but I have a question. Since I am not switching the food, and I am basically starting him out on this mixture, am I taking a risk? I don't think I am but I am looking for peoples opinions on this since I am a novice dog owner.


----------



## Ginny (Jul 13, 2009)

Brian,
Don't believe me - that's your right and I do respect that! Do your own research (ingrediants, health mags, Vet talks, etc.) and search the Internet for other opinions - that is the REALLY the RIGHT thing to do. My suggestion - Canidae changed their formula in All Stages (ALS) over a year ago - search for 2009 comments (more recent). My experience is recent in the last few months (2-3), but I'm just one. After my 'recent' experience I began to search the Internet this last weekend (using this criteria) for updated complaints and was shocked! The main complaints in 2008 were diarreha, skin conditions and vomitting. Dogfoodanalysis.comm, which I (and others) highly recommend, ammended their analysis for ALS due to the 'significant' number of complaints they were receiving - I have never seen such a comment on any food I've searched for on their site. Other boards I checked on were breed specific (Lab, Boxer, Pit Bulls), agency boards (ASPCA), general dog sites (dog channel), consummeraffairs.com (rated so-so for the degree of monitoring/control) and the list goes on. You'll be shocked by reports of skin problems, liver and kidney failure, major medical problems (e.g paralysis/seizures), and death. Then make your own 'educated' determination. Personally, I (2008) read the complaints and immediately switched - then I re-thought my decision in 2009 (I couldn't believe such a fabulous company and food that I trusted for so many years could go as bad as what was being reported) and switched back to ALS. Within months (2-3) I learned it was true, and am paying the price now - or my dogs are.

Here's another question to ask yourself...Evangers (a canned food I feed and a company I trust) recently had the FDA pull their 'emergency' permit (6/12/09) www.fda.gov/AnimalVeterinary/NewsEvents/CVMUpdates/ucm166265.htm . A big OH NO here we go again! But Evangers didn't stick their head in the ground like Canidae has - the CEO immediately started TV and radio interviews, and explained their issues to Internet news sites (efoodalert.com) to get the word out that it was a 'wording' issue (http://efoodalert.blogspot.com/2009/06/evangers-filling-in-blanks.html). The problem was resolved with the FDA 6/25/09). Two weeks - issue resolved, customers informed, entire story posted to Evangers website and the Internet, and faith in the company not shaken in their customers. Canidae has done the exact opposite with complaints dating back to 2008 - no interviews concerning the problems, website only states a transition period is needed for the new formual, and no response concerning everything that is being reported by their long-time customers (like me) on the Internet except a white-wash - aka no dog formula can be made that is acceptable for all dogs. This is a true statement, but I could feed Purina and not have the affects that I have experienced on Canidae's 'new' formula - seriously!

Like my previous post - I have never had an entire pack of non-picky eaters become sick at the same time with the same drastic symptoms as I have had with the switch back to Canidae ALS. I have never had a food drive me to the point of performing complete blood panels on all my dogs to determine if there were other medical issues resulting in their symptoms.

There is something VERY wrong with the 'new' ALS, and I don't know what it is since the my dogs blood work came in OK, and I don't want to spend the money to send their food to a lab for analysis (which they should be monitoring). All I can tell you is in the 3 days that I have switched my pack to TOTW the vomitting and diarreha has stopped, their energy level is way up (which I didn't even realize was also impacted), and my pack is beginning to recover in dramatic ways. I thank my luck stars that my 'kids' are beginning to bounce back after my bad decision.

All I can offer is do your own reseach, and make the best decision you can for both you and your pet(s) - no one can ask for more. Personally I believe Canidae's business model has changed for profit vs quality, and I will not trust them with my dogs again. Their other products (not ALS, but maybe their grain-free) may be the high quality they use to provide, but I don't know and am not willing to tempt fate after my recent experience - I just urge you not to feed ALS.

Best of luck in whatever you decide - maybe check out some of the breed specifc boards and ask what they recommend?! There really are some great foods out there - there are 'dog savy' boards that are willing to help you select a food that will meet your budget or you might decide to be adventureous and become a 'raw' feeder. I just have to many dogs and not enough time to go 'raw' at this time (smile).


----------



## Moose1 (Jul 15, 2009)

I am new to Canidae and my dogs have been on Canidae ALS for about six months. 
I am really scared after reading the post. I am a collie breeder and take pride in my dogs health and coats as I can tell how much everyone has posted is dedicated to the well-being of their dogs. My collies are scratching as their coats are dry and dull, I am seeing hair loss and my boy of six years of age was taken to the vet this past Saturday. Stopped eating and lathargic. Elevated thyroid and liver counts.
That was a senior panel and Monday afternoon 7-13-09 I took him into the vet for a more evasive blood panel work. My boys are anywhere from 70 to 75 pounds.
My boy weighed 61 pounds. I started crying in the vet office. I also give healthy extra's. Cottage cheese,yogurt, vegetables, chicken, pasta, etc.
Thank you all for sharing information and I am going to look up the info on WELLNESS dog food. Here I thought I was doing a wonderful thing for my dogs and all I did was make them uncomfortable. I am on such a guilt trip it brings tears to my eyes. Hugs to all!


----------



## Ginny (Jul 13, 2009)

Moose,
I also feed the extras - cottage cheese, eggs, yogurt, etc., plus supplements - Missing Link, vitamins, etc. I hope everything works out for your boy - I definitely know what you are going through, and how costly it is. If you decide to switch foods PLEASE post again! I am really curious if you experience the rapid change in your dogs that I did as soon as I stopped Canidae ALS. 

As for my dogs they continue to improve daily! My big boy has already started to put some weight back on, and has started running the fenceline again - something he (and my other dogs) hasn't done in months - which I again chalked off to the heat. After so many years of raising and owning so many dogs I feel like such an idiot - but I trusted Canidae. So I to am beating myself up daily for dismissing all the symptoms my dogs were experiencing and 'chalking' them off to weather, food reactions, etc. All I can say about myself is - DUH! - and thank my lucky stars for that 'small' emergency (a broken claw) which took me to the Vet for a reality check.

PLEASE post again with what is going on with your dogs and how they are doing! Right now you are going down a very similar path as myself. I have my fingers-crossed that your boy (and my dogs) bounces back with no long term medical issues.


----------



## Becky_Flug (Jul 25, 2009)

I too was disappointed with the quick change in Canidae's formula, but did find a different story with the support we received from the Canidae dealer. It did take some patience on our part, but Canidae was there to give our customers support, their money back, helped with vet bills and even paid for carpet cleaning. We as Canidae sellers and feeding it in our boarding kennel and to our own 10 labs, 3 cats and 1 min-pin, were fortunate to not have any illnesses. We were also able to give all of our clients instructions to slowly wean their dogs & to contact us at the first sign of any problems. Communication is the key issue and if any dog suffered that would be inexcusable towards Canidae. The only issue that bothers me is the totally inacurrate info on the internet & especially consumeraffairs.com that lists out & out lies about quite a few different brands of very good dog food. The internet can be very good & very, very destructable to many. I do hope & pray that your situations have improved along with your pets and I would still recommend you contact Canidae for at least some reimbursment for their lack of communication.


----------



## Patty_Urban (Jul 27, 2009)

I switched to canned Canidae last week. I have 2 dogs, Border/Australian Cattle dog mix and a Pit Bull. Both become seriously ill. The Pit was vomiting a lot. After giving them each 1/2 can of Chicken, Lamb & Fish on Tuesday, Pit started to vomit. I gave them 1/2 can each of the Chicken & Rice on Wednesday night. They both seemed lethargic and Pit was hiding in the closet where she goes when she isn't feeling well. I didn't put it together so I gave them 1/2 can each of the Chicken, Lamb and Fish on Thursday. Both were seriously ill, Pit vomiting for 3 solid hours in middle of night. Pit seemed a bit better in morning and then Border started vomiting mucus. Took them to vet. Vet said looks like poison and they need critical care. I took them to ER, Border died in car on way there. Pit vomiting still. Pit seems to be recovering slowly. My beloved and precious Border is dead. Company denies there have ever been any complaints. They offered me 4 free cans.


----------



## Timothy_Carney (Aug 25, 2009)

We switched to Canidae when we got our rescue Greyhound Sherry. Sherry was 2 when we got her. After a couple of months she developed a limp, we took her to the vet and got the news of bone cancer. She would have good weeks and bad days. 
As it progressed we switched to Canidae Salmon for better proteins. we also were giving her vitamin supplement ($180/mo). Then she started having diarrhea and vomiting. We assumed that we lost the battle with cancer and had her put down in June of 09. after reading all the complaints against Canidae I feel like I made a hasty decision.
I WON'T MAKE THE SAME MISTAKE TWICE.
Sorry Sherry


----------



## LC (Sep 3, 2009)

I just got back from the vet after bringing them a stool sample from my 1 year old female Doberman pinscher. She has had loose stools ever since i switched to canidae about a week ago and a few days ago developed diarrhea and was excreting mucus in her stool. I was terrified. The vet ran a panel and absolutely nothing was wrong with her stool. she has had no other changes in personality or energy level, only that she has to use the restroom every 20 minutes for the past few days. I want to feed her a good and healthy food, ie no fillers and crap! Apparently this was a bad choice? I have been feeding her the chicken and rice formula. I will now be feeding her plain rice and boiled chicken until the diarrhea stops. 
Can anyone suggest a good food to begin her on once she has recovered? 
I am glad I caught this before it worsened and really began to effect her health.


----------



## JZ (Sep 11, 2009)

Ok, now you all have my nervous. I just this week starting transitioning my dogs to canidae alsf. They are definitely gobbling it down quicker than usual, which had me thinking, "ok they like this better than natural balance, potato and duck. I just began looking at these reviews, which I should have done prior to feeding. Now I am unsure what to do. I dont often notice if my dogs have runny stools etc, as I am surrounded by woods and being the good boys and girls they are..they do their business out of the yard. Looks like I better begin doing a more research and following them into the woods!


----------



## WendyG. (Jul 3, 2009)

HGE: Hemmorrhagic Gastroenteritis

Symptoms: Bloody Stool, Vommitting, Mucus in stool, Lethargy, tired, weak, elevated pulse, labored breathing, Increased Thirst, Grass Eating. "HGE can be a huge malodourous mess"

Leads to: Hypotension (low blood pressure), shock, kidney failure.

No known cause, no known preventions, not contagious but dogs of the SAME household are known to develope it at the same time. Some parts of the country have had severe 'outbreaks' as of recent. Effects all breeds, all ages, both sex.

In January 2009, the L.A. County Veterinary Public Health department reported a much higher than normal incidence of HGE. Full investigations were done and there was no evidence that any food contamination played a role, because dogs across the board ate a variety of brands.
Some veterinarians blame the food: Raw food, home prepared meals, and human food shome more prevalance.
Common factor: Stress and/or hyperactivity.
Risk: If your pet has suffered once, it's chances of a relapse are much higher.

Foods high in grains are said to help with ailing pets because grains are alkalizing, while meat based diets are acidifying.

Why am I explaing all of this? It is simple. There are 1.9 million dogs in the United States along with that huge population comes the risks of disease. Blaming pet food companies for every loose stool, pile of bile or death even is just plain ignorant. Believing everything you read on the internet is no different (consumeraffairs.com is a FOR PROFIT site, reader beware)


----------



## cinder (Mar 14, 2009)

I must speak up again..
My experience with Canidae was posted on this site March 14, click on "older comments." Those who chose to post here instead of Consumer Affairs have nothing to lose or gain, are not interested in sensationalizing, but are having a quiet discussion on this forum - over in the corner, so to speak.
As you see in my post, diarrhea was not an issue, severe itching and anal glands were, a theme lived over & over by Canidae users, previously happy before the formula change.
I read an interesting opinion on the internet that sounds plausible.
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=1006051800543
It essentially says, if your dog is not allergic to anything, Canidae may be right for you, but problem is, most dogs are allergic to something and Canidae will cause those dogs to scratch & scrath & scratch... 
If you are still using Canidae & are happy with it, more power to you.
If you had problems, or are concerned you might, we need some power too!
I, who have lived through this, thank this forum for the chance to tell my story & to confirm by reading the story of others that this horrible experience with Canidae food is not in my head. (of course it's not! what do you think? we're all lying here?!)
My dog did have a long 6 month bout with mucousy diarrhea after a reaction to a Lepto shot. (not related at all to Canidae food - this was long before the formula change) A round of Metronidazole helped for only two weeks. It took a while for me to figure that out that she could not tolerate anything but kibble (the old Canidae) & bicuits. Even a *speck* of "people food," (such as a pea sized bit of chicken & 4 grains of rice), would send her into mucousy diarrhea the next day. But I was able to repair her immune system immbalance by putting her on a round of Missing Link, so that she could eat table scraps again. 
After Canidae's formula change the issue was not diarrhea, but around the clock, tortuous itching. I put her on another round of Missing Link, but this time it did not help.
After reading on the internet about the problems honest, concerned, loving dog people were having with the new Canidae, I changed foods. (to Wellness Super5Mix) That DID help - within 2 or 3 days! I saw nothing but improvement & have experienced good results since.
cinder


----------



## john2 (Oct 13, 2009)

hello,

We rescued Sophia a weimeraner when she was 6 month old. We did weeks of research on food and ended up with Canidae. We changed from ALS to grain free about 5 months ago(she was on AlS for 6 months) and we have seen a huge improvement. No loose stools, lots of energy, skin is near perfect, and Vet visit non existent. I am concerned however about the lack of reponse from Canidae--not good.

Is anyone else using the grain free? There are two variety--meat and just fish. We opted for the meat. Lastly so for those of you that have left Canidea where have you gone? I have heard that Van Patten is very good???


----------



## Marilyn1 (Oct 16, 2009)

I too had decided to switch to Canidea for my two dogs when the many recalls came about. There coats were beautiful they were doing great. Until....I bougth a new bag of this food and saw two different colors in it. I called the company they said they changed the recipe and were have the food that is why I see the two colors of food in the bag and that the food was now being processed at the Diamond factory (hint I should have taken)..they said go and exchange it if you want to and get a different bag..and open it first before leaving the store. Well here we go month after month my dogs slowly got WORSE on the new recipe Canidea switched to. There coats weren't shiny any more, they started to itch on their paws, they had the very lose stools.. so I switched them to chicken and rice they got better, then a little at a time back on to the Canidea food again. This went on a few times...stupid me and then their noses started to itch and get red and raw and of course the loose stools would return, paws would itch and then one got hot spots under her tail and their voices changed to a hoarse raspy sound. Now they are back on their regular dog food they have eaten since they were puppies and they are better and noses are getting black again, but their bark is still raspy. I don't know what in the world Canidea did by using the diamond factory to produce their food. But, I would never again tell anyone to use their food Too bad they seemed to have a lot going for them at one time. If anyone has had the raspy bark thing happened please let me know what to do about it. Thanks and hope some of your dogs do better. By the way the only thing I think helped my dogs somewhat was that they never got the full amount of Canidea everyday since I also cook food for them in the evenings.


----------



## Scott5 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have been feeding my own dog Canidae lamb and rice for a few months now and my dog seems to be doing very good. She has a sensitive stomach so I haven't had the best luck with some of the other top foods. My question is... is anyone having these problems with any of the other formulas?(ex. lamb/rice, chicken/rice, etc...) Or is this just a All Life Stages problem? I have done a fair amount of research on dog foods and I decided on Canidae not necessarily because it is the best food you can possibly get, but because it is of a fairly high quality and has a much lower price than some of the other premium foods. I have a 5 1/2 yr. old GSD/Rottie mix so I don't really want too high of protein because of her age. I'm open to any suggestions/advice or corrections to any of my pre-conceved perceptions of what I should be feeding my dog. Any feedback is very appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Catherine1 (Mar 17, 2009)

Scott

I almost lost my dog to the bad Canidae ALS. So I personally say run for your life (or your dog's life) from that company. If you decide to continue feeding your dog the Canidae lamb and rice, please, please be very aware of any new problems that may arise with your dog. Such as a change in her coat (shine and thickness), excessive shedding, significant loss of energy, unexplained weight loss, licking or chewing paws, gas, seizures, vomiting or diarrhea. If you see any of these occur, please switch to any other food and see if the problem goes away immediately. The "HGE" that Wendy explains above does not immediately go away when you switch to a different food. The Consumer Affairs web site stories explain that once the dog's diet was changed from Canidae to anything else, the dogs all showed a huge improvement within a day or two. I will never trust another commercial pet food company with my pet's life and now prepare a home-made diet of cooked meat, fish and vegetables, along with multi-vitamins, fish oils, digestive enzymes, and probiotics. If cooking for your dog seems overwhelming, you might contact the GSD or Rottie people for their suggestions on what foods work best for those two breeds. Good luck Scott!


----------



## Ginny (Jul 13, 2009)

John,
After my Canidae 'new formula' ALS disaster (posted a few months ago on this thread) - major Vet bills, major weight loss, explosive diarreha, struggling to walk into the yard just to go in to convulsive vommitting, etc. I ran for the hills away from Canidae (throwing unopened bags into the trash) to Taste of the Wild Pacific. It took several weeks for my dogs to recover (weight gain, energy pick-up, etc), but my dogs (all five of them) were in pretty bad shape as a result of Canidae. They are all thriving now, and finally back to normal. I have my worries about TOTW because it is manufactured by Diamond, but so far so good - no problems. BTW, TOWT is grain-free.


----------



## cinder (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi John, 
This is my opinion, and seems common sensible to me.
Dick Van Patton Natural Balance Ultra and Innova are very rich, high calorie foods (as is Canidae), good for growing out puppies and for young active dogs, or dogs who don't like to eat much. My mom put her Collie puppy on Natural Balance Ultra.
As a dog gets a little older (about 3 1/2), they have a natural energy drop, and may start putting on weight. This would be a good time to cut rations. 
If they want to eat the same volume to feel full, or start getting food aggressive, (guarding resources because they are still hungry), switch to a mid calorie food, such as Wellness, etc, for mid age.
As a dog gets older still, into senior age, they will have another naturally occurring energy drop and, in order to keep them a healthy lean weight, it is time to switch foods again to a low calorie food such as Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul, or Solid Gold's Hund-N-Flocken. 
For dogs of any age who like to eat & eat & eat, look for a low calorie food.
The pet food industry sells different formulas for different stages, puppy through senior - largely a gimmick to keep customers brand loyal through the years. The senior (and "diet") foods, to me, lack enough protein to support healthy muscle and coat, and lack enough fat to lubricate eyes and arthritic joints. And we have all learned that the amount of glucosimine/chondroitin in "senior" formulas is nowhere near enough supplement, (the dog would have to eat 10 cups!), so giving a separate supplement is the way to go.
Changing dog food brands according to k/cal per cup as your dog goes through its life stages also gives the advantage of switching foods now & then, to give a more complete nutrition, as the people who like to rotate foods now and then do.
ps Due to lower protein needs of my breed (Old English Sheepdog) I do not feed grain free, though some highly allergic OES have had to use that diet.


----------



## Shu (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow. My 5 yr old Newf has been on Candidae for a couple yrs now. But more than a year back she developed an odd crusty rash on her back, and the hair fell out. She became SO itchy all the time. The vet said it was NOT a hotspot, blamed it on the groomer (it wasn't and she hasnt been back since anyway) and put her on an antibiotic, which did nothing. The rash has spread on her back (and then the hair falls out), but the vet repeatedly said it wasn't a hot spot, wasn't mange, thyroid is fine, and put her back on antibiotics (3 times now in a yr) and gave me medicated (anti-itch) shampoo. Nothing works and the vet is perplexed. Other Newfie owners are baffled too.

We are going to a pet dermatologist this week (ok, we're all in the wrong business). On a whim I decided to research her food and whammo! I can't believe the negative feedback on Candidae. This might be it!! She's also lost 15 lbs since last May. I knew I cut back on snacks a bit, but I was shocked at the weight loss amount. (Newfie's are huge and furry so it's hard to tell).

The poor thing has man-fist size bald patches on her back, and I can almost peel the fur off in places (it just falls out all over). The itching is awful. Maybe it's an allergy to the food? Thoughts anyone?

Thanks and regards


----------



## cinder (Mar 14, 2009)

Holy Smokes Shu! 
Sorry for the long delay. As this isn't a regular list I think people check in sporadically.
Too bad you couldn't put off going to the dermatologist for a couple weeks, (if that poses no danger to your dog), while you transition to another food because "more than a year back..." is exactly the right time frame of late Oct./early Nov. 2008 for your dog's problem to be the Canidae formula change. Perhaps your dog didn't react as quickly or as strongly as others due to less food sensitivities or stronger resistance..
I would change foods as soon as possible. Normally I'd be reluctant to stress a dog's immune system by changing foods while being treated with meds from the dermatologist (meds may stress a dog's immune system), but under the circumstances the food may be the very thing stressing the immune system in the first place. If this is happening to the dog on the outside can you imagine what may be happening on the inside, as outside symptoms often reflect something amiss inside.
Did you go to the dermatologist yet? Did you get a diagnosis? Meanwhile, it couldn't hurt (and it could be the answer to your prayers) to immediately get some food suggestions from the Newfie people, do some fast research & transition your dog to a quality kibble - like now, quick as a bunny. I would also withhold any unnecessary, non prescribed supplements - to better determine if changing foods works. 
If after only a few days on a new food you start wondering to yourself, "Is it my imagination or is this dog itching less?" you can (finally!) expect relief for your girl & expect improvement to continue. (also save some $ on vet bills..) If it IS the food, I hope you post again & tell your tale! If it isn't the food I'd be interested to hear what happened anyway.
All best wishes & hoping for full & speedy recovery.


----------



## Catrina (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey guys. Try a brand from breeders choice called AvoDerm. My two dogs (mastiff and a mastiff pit mix) have beautiful coats and I can't even believe how well it sits with them. Never had any stomach problems either! It comes in lamb, beef or chicken, puppy and lite at the pet store I work at but I do believe in other store there may be more flavors. It's just a suggestion but it sounds to me canidae needs to shut down and start over. Wellness and Natures Variety are also two more top brands. Natures Variety also comes in frozen as well!! Good luck to all of you dealing with these issues.


----------



## Hameed (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi guys, I read all the negative comments and I was shocked.I have been feeding my 3 labs and 1 GSD and 1 spaniel Canidae ALS for the past 7 years my dogs were great they loved it more complements on their coat and energy. My experience goes back in 2008 when the formula change had taken place, I brought home a new bag of canidae als(New formula)and my dogs got gas and bloody diarrhea, as I usually feed canidae I did not doubt them 2 days went by and still diarrhea, so I got worried restless and searched on the internet and to my surprise there were so many posts just like my problem so I knew there was a formula change and I called up the retailer and confirmed it, I asked him why didn't you inform me he said" its the same company and same brand what is the problem with that" and then I realized no one transitioned to the new formula, of course they didn't know it was a new formula or they ignored it. Since canidae has helped my dogs for so many years I sat down called every pet store I could and found one store that had the old formula, I drove 180 miles to get this 3 bags of old formula and transitioned my dogs slowly in 3 weeks time and you know what my dogs still eats Canidae Als(new Formula) and they love it they look great healthy. I could have changed my dogs immediately to another dog food like most people and money was no matter for me, but When I chose canidae 7 years ago i was proud of my decision and now I still am. For those who changed to another brand what if the new food caused even more problems ? What canidae did was increase the meat content of ALS and add rice barn major changes, if you do a proper research you will find new and old ingredients list. Every good dog owner knows that sudden increase in meat content leads to diarrhea, what most people did is after seeing the posts and diarrhea switched to a less or equal meat content brand of the old formula. and Rice barn has very good nutritional value and few dogs might be allergic to it, That happens in every brand certain ingredients may not suit your dog. Search the internet and you will find similar posts for every brand. If all the canidae customers had problems that is if the food had problems there should me over 250000 post in the internet. Most people did not even notice a change, and those who did not have problems did not post the fact that there is no problem with the food.

For those who had problems, Canidae should have made even more efforts to inform its customers, it was very bad on their side. But manufacturing under Diamond factories I don't see a problem, because they have a supervisor who checks every 30 mins, and for your information Taste of wild, solid gold is also made in Diamond.
I am saying all this only because you can call canidae whatever you want for not informing you of the change, but you can't say their dog food is crap. One last information Wellness had fish bones in their foods recently. Every brand has a problem just search "(brand name) problems " and you will see it all, while the actual problem is your dog can't take it or you didn't do enough research.


----------



## Hameed (Apr 18, 2010)

The formula change was by june 2008 and there is now way you could get the old formula after june 2009, many complaints here are recent ones, which means your dog has gone through the new formula just fine, and now your dog is sick for some reason its better to check with a vet properly. IF there is any problem with the dog eating canidae als food in june 2011 they will blame the formula change.. do a little research take canidae's ingredients and search for every single item and you will see every item is 100 percent good for human consumption even. My friends started of with the new formula and have very healthy and shiny GSDs.


----------



## Hameed (Apr 18, 2010)

JZ how is your dogs now ,DID canidae go well? and brian please update on your dogs status are they doing good on canidae ?.. those who had no problems are not coming up to tell others.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Catrina, I would consider Avoderm a middle of the road dog food. It is pretty grain heavy. If my dog had his hair falling out I would switch to California Natural in a heartbeat. Then I would be looking at Orijen, Acana or one of the other products produced by naturapet.

http://www.naturapet.com/


----------



## cinder (Mar 14, 2009)

Oh Shan, you have soooo got the wrong end of the stick..
Like I said, if Canidae works for you more power to ya. For the very many 1,000s of the rest of dogs who transitioned fine with no runs or blood, it took us a few months to discover there had even BEEN a formula change to transition TO - in short, the dog transitioned fine.
For these dogs who could not tolerate the new formula, the effects took a while to accumulate in their system. Little by little. Our once robust dog got itchy, then scratchy. Their coat became brittle. The dog started scratching coat out. Mine started chewing & licking her anal glands. Her skin became doggie smelling - my clean, CGC/Therapy dog, 4 yr.old smelling like an old dog. It was very sad. She started trailing fur around wherever she went. Then she itched more and more, until it became around the clock torturous itching. The owner had to do something, started to research and discovered other Canidae users were experiencing the same and worse. This toxic/allergy process took months to evidence itself - or more, or less - depending on tolerance, age of dog, genetic predisposition.
Before this we were not dog food snobs, a lot of us never thought much about it - we didn't have to. We didn't buy into the Diamond plant hype, or any other hype. We did not care if Canidae or some other food was made in the Diamond plant or on the moon. Things were going along fine and mellow.

Now there is a kind of creepy horror feeling whenever we recall what our dog went through - how this Canidae food over the months we unknowingly continued to feed it after the formula change was causing bad reactions, it certainly affected quality of life during those months of toxic effects. But more than that how the dog is never really quite the same again. The food may have caused their auto-immune system to aquire a deficiency, to break down, how in the end it may have shortened their life. Gives me the creeps.

Yes we can practically recite the old & new Canidae formulas by heart now we are so well informed & have researched - we had to! fish bones, yadda yadda, reactions to all foods we've read it all - but none with the volume or severity of reactions to Canidae at the time of/months after the formula change. All I know is those who saw first hand what my dog went through would not even try this food. Nor would I, ever again.


----------



## Hameed (Apr 18, 2010)

Toxic effects ????? what do you mean... how can people come up with some false information just because their dog's stomach could not handle a particular food. IMO its the peoples raging anger that their dog could not eat what they liked for years causing them to give such comments. I really feel sorry for the dogs that went through upset stomachs and itches, but its very clear that their dog developed some allergies to the new ingredients and the food is not bad, worse or contain toxic effects. ALL i can say is whoever sees my dogs and its health will only feed Canidae to their dogs.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Canidae should have advertised the formula change-so people's dogs with known allergies could have avoided these problems.Most people don't check the ingredients list if it is their usual brand.


----------



## Hameed (Apr 18, 2010)

I agree they should have, and its a big mistake and not fair to the loyal customers but the food as others say is not toxic not junk and definitely not killing their dogs or reducing its life.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is a list of whats in this food. Ok, lets take a closer look at whats in it, the first 4 ingredients are great, now I am not a fan of white rice but it isn't that bad. Rice bran is a filler, but is far from bad. Dogs could do without peas, potatoes, oatmeal, barley and millet, but these are all OK and something has to go into dog food. Tomato pomace is another filler and is used for stiffining up dogs stools, buttt, where do you go with it?? I really don't see anything bad, now ocean fish meal most likely has some left over ethoxyquin in it, as does all fish meal. Because all fish meal coming in to the US has it in it, because the US Coast Guard requires it's use. Overall this is a good food, none of the bad stuff is used in this product. Yes, their is some fermation products used but in my thinking their isn't enough to worry about. It's not like their is enough to get the dog buzzing or anything like that and actually this much is good for a dogs digestive system.

Chicken meal, turkey meal, lamb meal, brown rice, white rice, rice bran, peas, potatoes, oatmeal, cracked pearled barley, chicken fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), millet, tomato pomace, natural flavor, flaxseed meal, ocean fish meal, choline chloride, sun cured alfalfa meal, inulin (from chicory root), lecithin, sage extract, cranberries, beta carotene, rosemary extract, sunflower oil, yucca schidigera extract, dried enterococcus faecium, dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried aspergillus oryzae fermentation extract, dried bacillus subtilis fermentation extract, saccharomyces cerevisiae fermentation solubles, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin, vitamin D supplement, folic acid, cobalt proteinate, organic selenium, papaya, pineapple.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

The bigger picture with the ingredients list you just posted has brown rice, white rice and rice bran. It's all rice!!! And for those that don't know the term, it's called splitting. When you add up all the rice together, could it possibly be the number one ingredient?

And what's the deal with the synthetic vitamins?

Canidae is not cheap....for the money, there is better


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Well Eric, I just looked at Fromm duck and sweet potato and it seems pretty grain heavy also, but I feed it because my dog loves duckies. My point is most foods have more grain than meat, with the exception of Evo and Orijen. Now when I went price hunting I must admit I did not look at this food because I agree in the assumption that their are better foods for the money. People do need to have options. It is also the reason I feed extra meat to my dog. He also eats the natures variety raw as treats, geez he just loves the rabbit.


----------



## Hameed (Apr 18, 2010)

well Eric could you please tell me some foods that don't use synthetic vitamins


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Hameed

Unfortunately to my knowledge, there is not a processed food (kibble) out there that does not use synthetic vitamins. There are kibbles that use less...Orijen and Evo. In fact, Orijen 6 fish has one synthetic, ascorbic acid (Vit C).

The only way to get away from it is to feed a balanced raw diet.

I've preached this many times on here that a kibble needs to be supplemented with a whole foods ingredient like Bio Preparation for dogs. Something natural, not some "vitamin" from your vet or petco. Another good one is Longevity, yet it does contain yeast culture and some dogs are allergic to yeast.


----------



## Melissa4 (Apr 14, 2010)

OMG..I wish I had found this site before putting my German Shepard, Cocker Spaniel, and Pom on Canidae. My babies started having the runs and I has scared they were sick because they had been exposed to parvo. They went to the docotr and got a clean bill of health. Yeah! But still had the runs. A co-worker brought a small bag of her Nature's variety for them to try and they love it. I will be changing their food.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I have been sending off e-mails to alot of dog food manufatures about the use of ethoxyquin in their product. I have found that Canidae has some of the highest numbers in their product, todate, keep in mind that alot of manufactures have just flat out lied to me and some just don't respond, those are the scarey ones. I'll be post my results soon.


----------



## Hameed (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi guys,
I want to feed my two Puppies grain free. My only choice is Evo from naturapet, the company that makes Innova, I have a 3 month old Great dane puppy and 6 month old labrador. But the high protien 42% content and calcium is 2.21, which concerns me. Right now they are in Canidae Als and doing good, but I want to give them the best grain free. Even Orijen has high levels of both. I need a proper advice from you guys.
Thanks a million


----------



## Ginny (Jul 13, 2009)

Last time I posted was almost a year ago, and thought I would check up on the recent posts on this topic.

Jess - Sorry, but you're post (a few back) sounds like you are a PR person for Canidae. I used Canidae for years (approx 7 yrs - old formula for ALS and loved it), my dogs aren't picky eaters and don't have food allergies. I switched when Canidae changed their formula, but trusted the company and returned to try their new formula. I buy food in pallets, so yep I bought a pallet of their new formula. My dogs became basket cases...all with the symptoms previously posted. I went through major Vet bills and tossed a few hundred dollars worth of Canidae in the garbage can...I wouldn't threaten the lives of any other dogs in shelters by donating it. Yes, I contacted Canidae and received a generic respones of 'Thank you for your input....we will keep in on file for future consideration in new formulations'. You can read into this response what you want concerning my thoughts of what the new Canidae Company and the quality of their ALS product is. Also, how do you explain the disclaimer that Dogfoodanalysis.com has on ALS due to the number of complaints they have received on the product? As Cinder has nicely said in previous posts...we are not all deaf, dumb and blind....we know are dogs, are dog savy, and have paid the price for whatever Canidae has done to their food. If you buy into their pitch that their change is for the better, and your dog(s) are doing fine - more power to you. But there are to many of us that are on the other end of that stick that don't agree with you. Our dogs have suffered and we have finanically been hit with large Vet bills to diagnose and cure/comfort our pets.

Hameed - I switched to Taste of the Wild Pacific. Yes, it's made by Diamond which can cause concerns since the recall. I own Lab and Lab-mixes and they love it. As Jess previously posted, 'ethoxyquin' is the hot button, but any fish caught in US waters is requred to be treated with ethoxyquin as a preserviative (Pacific is smoked salmon). As posted by a US DVM in Jan 2010, he would rather feed his pets 'treated' fish rather than spoiled fish...if you want a link to his report to the pet food industry let me know or you can Google it. Also, if you go to any of the Lab chat boards many of them are feeding their dogs TOTW Pacific and the dogs are thriving. The 'fish' formula is lower in protein then the TOTW 'meat' formulas which should resolve you concern about protein levels. Yes, I own working dogs - but they aren't true working dogs and are more 'coach potatoes'...so I also refuse to feed a formula that is 40+% protein. The Pacific is only 25% protein.

Best of luck in you food selection....my dogs range in age from 1 to 13 yrs and they are all thriving of TOTW Pacific.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

No and I don't even really like Canidae. I even contacted them about their use of ethyquin and the numbers they quoted me were pretty high. I like TOTW and my GSD loves their wetlands. I am just trying to stay as far away from fish meal as I can from now on. It seems their are only a few companies that can be trusted about it's use. The Canadian manufactures don't use E. and aren't required. Petcurean & Wellness also do not use the E. and Nature's Logic & TOTW were pretty intense about them not using suppliers who use it. But I don't trust anyone else and am not sold on TOTW not using suppliers who use it.


----------



## Hameed (Apr 18, 2010)

Ginny - You sound like you are PR person for TOTW. If you want to talk about numbers of TOTW, I will give you numbers of Canidae, they recently became the Exporter of the year. And they export to about 21 countries, you can imagine how much they would be exporting, and if what you are saying is true that the canidae dog food is bad then 1000s of dogs would be dead right now, most of the countries would have stopped buying Canidae, The formula change happened in 2008 and there was 1 whole year of exporting after that, do you think that is possible after the food being toxic like cinder said or the food caused almost death to their dogs like most people said ? I totally agree a lot of dogs didn't do well on the new formula but that does not mean the food would kill the dog if fed. I love TOTW I feed them often to my boys cause they love duck, I love Canidae because my boys love them. I tried Orijen My boys couldn't take it, I don't know why. I can't go out and say Orijen has spoiled meat, my dogs won't even touch them. I would tell, My dogs couldn't take Orijen, thats it. If the food was bad as you say it, The company would have been shut down by now, but the company just got an award for exporter of the year. there are thousands of dogs not surviving, but doing great on Canidae dog foods including my boys, and thats the reason I am Speaking here.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I am a huge fan of Orijen, but I also realize all dogs don't do good on it. Canidae is a good dog food and I really have no problems with it and I am sure your dog well do just fine on it. My dog could not handle Merrick but I would tell you that it is a very good dog food and I would recomend Merrick in a heart beat. Just because a dog doesn't do good on one brand doesn't mean it isn't a good food.

LOL, your dogs love duck also. I even get mine duck and potato dog treats made by natural balance, boy they are his favorite treat.


----------



## Rosie1 (May 19, 2010)

I have three pugs & two yorkies. The oldest pug is very sensitive to anything with beef or wheat in it. Had been using Eagle Pack Holistic chicken & rice for almost four years until they switched something in it this past winter. He is a very picky eater & I had tried many different brands with no success until I had bought the Canidae ALS. He ate it pretty well until I noticed he was looking pretty skinny. Took him to the vet & the blood tests showed his liver enzymes were elevated. I had lost one pug during the whole fiasco with dog food a few years back & do not wish that upon anyone. During the trial with the Canidae brand, I had also dog sat my son's ten year old pug & he got diarrhea for four days. What is wrong with dog food companies that really do not care about the welfare of our little fur babies-only about their profits?
Switched back to Eagle Pack for sensitive digestion & now he's doing great.


----------



## Hameed (Apr 18, 2010)

Do you mean Eagle pack that has corn and wheat germ meal in it. I am happy for your dogs as they are doing great on this crap food.


----------



## Laurie4 (Jun 25, 2010)

I just tried Canidae for the first time because my private pet supply store recommended it since all the service dogs in the area seem to use this brand. Something had me check reviews. Now I am totally terrified to continue using the food. My dogs (13 yr shep./rot mix and a 1.5 yr lab/greyhound mix see to be doing o.k. on it but it's only been a week. I just went out tonight and got my old standby that while it isn't the best high quality food out there I know they are o.k. on it. Maybe I'll check the Canidae website for comments, etc.


----------



## Ginny (Jul 13, 2009)

Shan – I’d love the $$ from TOTW, but nope I’m not a PR person or associated with them. As for exporting, that’s a DUH! They have to ‘cause they are losing so many US customers. Check the Internet for the customer complaints, Dog Food Analysis for their (PC correct) warning about complaints, Amazon for customer reviews, store announcements that they are no longer selling Canidae as a result of Customer complaints. If your local market is shrinking, export as much as you can to keep your market share. I don’t know what Canidae’s bottom line really looks like, but I checked out the 2010 complaints on the Internet tonight and the complaints are still growing. As for Canidae’s website (and their responses to my emails concerning this issue) all I can say is it’s like déjà vu with BP’s response to the issues in the Gulf or Toyota’s response to the acceleration problems – aka there is no problem…it’s a transition issue….not all dogs react the same…it’s a change for the better….and so on.
As for Canidae killing pets – I for one came to close for comfort to losing one of my pack to Canidae. It was only a fluke I discovered the problem (due to a minor, unrelated injury), ran tests, and switched foods immediately. It took months to get my 110 to 120 lb boy that dropped to under 90lbs, and the rest of my pack that lost 15-20+% of their body weight, back to health – all experiencing explosive diarrhea, vomiting, hair loss, weakness/exhaustion, etc. – along with major Vet bills during this recovery period. I’ve turned my back on Canidae (after years of raving about their products), and I will never look back! If you continue rotating you boys on their kibble, you may be only delaying their negative response – in my case, it took 2-3 months feeding exclusively Canidae to bring my pack down.
Kinda a separate question here (to everyone – not just Shan) – 
I’m a little confused - Really?! I know there are brand loyalties, but why after numerous complaints/reports of problems with Canidae from 2008 thru 2010 would anyone risk their pet’s health and feed it to them? I know I was talked back to Canidae by my feed store, then when I had problems they ‘fessed up that they had had several Customer complaints and sales had fallen off. After the ‘pet food scare’ we all found out there really aren’t any tough regs on the industry, and recalls are still going on – heck Iams and others put recalls out this week. OK, I jumped from Canidae initially because of what I found on the Web – then got talked back into it with really BAD results. I know I’ll never make that mistake again – maybe that’s the answer? Until you personally live through it you don’t believe it and mark it off to ‘wackos’ or animals with pre-existing conditions. Oh well, just thought I’d ask. I know I’ve had a ‘lesson learned’ now in my life and won’t make that mistake again.


----------



## Kathryn (Aug 22, 2010)

My 6 1/2 year old Brussels Griffon terrier, came to us on New Year's Day 2008. He'd been in rescue for 18 months, and fed exclusively on Canidae. Since he was used to it & doing well we have kept with it. He never had any health issues until about 4 months ago when he began chewing & licking his paws & genitals. I've also seen his stools start to look watery. Vet just gave him a clean bill of health, suggested we look into changing his food as it appeared he'd developed a sensitivity to the Canidae. I'd already figured that was the next step, that confirmed it.

I found this site when I started researching new food. I haven't chosen a new one yet, as there is so much to look at. I will be looking at the suggestions here. Would value suggestions. I have no problem with ordering online, though it would be nice if our final choice was available at All Pets Club, PetSmart, Petco, or Agway. Deliveries can be dicey in our neighborhood. I know, probably wishful thinking. But one can hope. The most important thing is to get my little guy on food that won't have him itching!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

My guess and it is just a guess, that it could be the grains. I would buy a small bag of a something without grain in it. I feed Orijen but it is pretty spendy, but I feel it is the best dog food made today. Finely ground fresh raw beets or a can of pumpkin dog food well help stiffin up the poo(pumpkin works the best). I keep both around because my dog eats anything and everything, especially at the beach. Here is a list of some good dog foods. Taste of the wild is most likely the best price and my dog just loves the wetlands.

The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Harvest, Pacifica & Grassland only.
3.	Blue Wilderness
4.	Wellness Core
5.	Go, Grain free only.
6.	Acana, the rest of Acana products.
7.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie only, Grain free
8.	Artemis
9.	Fromm
10.	Instinct
11.	Evo
12.	Merrick, before grain.
13.	Horizon Legacy

The B list
1. California Natural
2. Now, Grain free. 
3. GO, free indurance,chicken,salmon only
4. Merrick
4. Evangers
5. Timberwolf
6. Wellness
7. Solid Gold
8. Canidae
8. Natures Logic
8. First Mate

12. Kirkland, Costco


----------



## Sam_Young (Sep 13, 2010)

My husband and I rescued a husky/rott puppy 4 months ago and last month she was old enough to switch to an adult food, she and our 2 year old golden had been eating each other's food and I wanted to switch to one food for the both of them. I went to my locally owned pet store and they immediately recommended Canidae ALS. I have to tell you that my experience with this dog food has been traumatic. Our puppy developed SEVERE diarrhea after we transitioned her to the ALS (14 day transition so not it was not just a change in her food) I immediately took her to the vet and assumed she had a stomach virus we administered antibiotics and sensitive stomach dog food. She became better and the vet said to transition her back to the canidae (again 14 day transition) and as soon as she started eating full meals of the ALS she had bloody diarrhea and loose stools 6 times a day. THIS IS NOT NORMAL. My parents are sheltie breeders and stupid me, I did not consult them when choosing this dog food, I went on the advice of someone that I thought knew better than me and the vet didn't say anything negative about canidae when I asked him if it could be the food making her sick. All of her tests have come back negative, there is nothing wrong with her physically. She was a perfectly wonderful puppy before we put her on this TERRIBLE food. When I noticed our 2 year old golden not eating her food (had never been a problem for her before) I knew that it had to be the Canidae. I started doing research and found that SOOO MANY other dog owners are having the exact same problems and symptoms. I am switching our puppy off of this terrible crap immediately. The pet store just kept telling me to add pumpkin to her diet to firm up her stools, maybe she had a gluten allergy (so I would buy the more expensive gluten-free canidae product) is going to get an EARFULL from me. This has been going on for 2 months now and I feel just terrible for my puppy. Switching to Wellness or back to Nutro, which is what our golden was on before any of this started.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

2 months is way to long. Try Taste of the Wild-wetlands, but if you can afford it Orijen is awesome. Check out some of my posts I leave a list of good dog foods. Keep in mind some dogs just don't do good on certain foods. It's not that they are bad foods, it is just that some foods don't agree with some dogs. California Natural is a brand that usually works with all dogs.


----------



## Kate5 (Sep 25, 2010)

After almost lossing my dog in 2009 from the "Improved" Canidae dog food formula, I have concluded the only safe food to give your pet is a meal you have prepared yourself. It is a little more time-comsuming, but not bad once you begin and you may also find yourself eating healthier food. It may cost a little more than commercial dog food, but not more than the $1,200 vet bill I had to pay. Canidae's ingredients may look great in theory, but what they did to my dog was lethal. If your pet gets sick, consider the food you are feeding him. The dog food companies don't rush to admit there is a problem. It takes many dead pets, many screaming owners, and some lawyers before a dog food company comes clean.


----------



## Kathleen2 (Nov 9, 2010)

Despite all the drama posted here, plenty of dogs (including mine) do very well on Canidae and have for several years. Before Canidae, I tried Wellness and absolutely could not get a formed stool from any of my dogs in spite of a gradual transition. The company didn't really care. Does that mean that Wellness is in concert with the devil? No, it just means it's not for my dogs. Similarly, Canidae may not be for yours. But Canidae has kept my dogs healthy and in good condition for years. There isn't one perfect dog food. Try a food and continue with it or abandon it as dictated by your pet's condition.


----------



## Ricki_Martini1 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi Guys,
My small breed poodle has been scraching his body, behind his ears, and biting his paws recently.His hair also looks wiry and kinda stiff. I am wondering if I should replace Canidae grain-free salmon with some other alternative brand such as Avoderm. The reason I had been using Canidae salmon was because I thot it must be good for his skin and hair. Really like to have your advice and suggest brands to replace Canidae.


----------



## The Expert (Jan 25, 2012)

I would advise Royal Canin, they have a poodle specific diet which has been formulated for that specific coat. A lot of time when they are biting their paws it is allergy related, which is hard to determine which is causing it. BUT if the hair is stiff and wiry (for a healthy poodle it should not be). It is dietary deficiency. Alot of people assume that the omegas are what give a nice a coat, and they do. But that being said if minerals and vitamins and specific amino acids are not in adequate levels you will not grow a good enough coat to see the effects of the omegas. With Royal Canin they are the LEADING pet nutrition research company. Meaning basically they are really the only company on the block that knows what makes a good diet (it is not the ingredients that are important but what nutrient the animal gets as these are what are used day to day to live). Alot of new companies are playing the market now a days, meaning grain free, holistic, and they are not doing their research to ensure that by taking these ingredients out they are meeting the higher demands of the animal. All company's have to meet AFFCO regulations, but AFFCO is more maintenance (survival) not longevity and the added perks of a nice soft and silky coat. A good company also ensures that specific amino acids are present as these dictate coat growth and color (among many other things), even the form of the minerals (inorganic vs. organic) are important, and alot of new company's are not doing their part to ensure they meet this they are just promoting ingredients - which is never good! even in human food (yet is happens all the time)!
So I would honestly suggest Royal Canin!


----------



## lindavizsla (Nov 13, 2011)

reviews of many brands of food are scarry. a lot of them go back 2 or 3 yrs.with so many out there how can a company stay in busness if they are selling crap food. dogs like us have different food requierments, so if it doesn't work for your dog, don't feed it. this does't mean the food is no good. another thing i question is the no grain foods as i do not feel they have been fed long enough to realy see the long term results. i do not know how any one else feels but i think the dog food industry is out of control. the wt. amount keeps going down, the price up and for those who pay attension the amount that you need to feed has also gone up. i am just starting to feed canidae so time will tell and i will get back with a review


----------



## Dee5 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello after reading all of the comments here. I am scared to even feed my dog dry dog food or any dog food not made by me. I think I will have to just introduce him to different dog foods and go from there. However, I did try Blue Buffalo when he was a pup, and he did okay on it. My dog is a chocolate lab and he's my furry son, I hate to see him get sick when he gets older. Now if I can change that I will. Thanks for the comments


----------



## Sandra5 (Sep 17, 2012)

I adopted a small terrier mix January 2011 and was told at the shelter that they fed Canidae Lamb and Rice. She was underweight at 10 pounds and within a short time her weight came up to 14 pounds which she maintained. They figured her age at the time to be 8 years old.

About a month ago I bought a new bag and she refused to eat it. She would sometimes take a couple of pieces if I stood there and practically handed her one. I mixed it with cottage cheese. She eagerly ate the cottage cheese and left most of the Canidae. I started feeding her chicken and rice which I cooked and she eagerly ate that immediately.

I only feed her a scant quarter cup of kibble so figured she'd be hungry enough to eat it. She did ingest some that was mixed with the chicken, rice mixture or with cottage cheese.

She became lethargic and was lying in corners as if to hide. She would chase her beloved tennis ball for a few minutes, but not as she once did, non-stop.

Then, about 2 weeks ago as she was chasing the ball she exploded with dianrea. I have never seen as much come out of an animal, plus the consistency was not like any other I've seen in dogs, and the odor was unbelievable. No dog feces smells as that did. 

I stopped the Canidae and have been feeding her strictly home-made food except for a few biscuits which I checked out. She once again seems like a dog much younger than her years, eats her food with gusto, and eliminates on her original predicatable schedule. 

I did look up the number on your site and it said something about an "X" being in the code. There was an X, but I know nothing about the other numbers.

I'm in Southern California and see no recall or indication of a problem for this part of the country on the news releases.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I have moved their Grain Free Pure up my list and I now mix this with Orijen because of cost. Their Duck is really really good, but I mix the Lamb formula with Orijen. Not a big fan of 2 pea ingredients back to back, but still a nigh quality dog food produced IN-HOUSE.


----------



## Dorene_Castleman (Oct 8, 2018)

Complain to whatever agency you can- they pass on the responsibility- FDA is likely, but FCC also. Try any and all.


----------

